# Any thoughts on the Focusrite interface/ Scarlett



## novaburst (Apr 20, 2019)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/stores/pag...8.h733._CR77%2C0%2C933%2C733_SX153_SY120_.jpg


----------



## bill5 (Apr 20, 2019)

I haven't owned but everything I've seen and heard repeatedly indicates a really good interface. They were known for having some stability issues, but I believe that was "1st gen" so you should be fine.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Apr 20, 2019)

I've been using the 2i2 2nd generation for a year-and-a-half and no issues so far. I like it, and in particular like having separate volume knobs for headphones and speakers, as I switch between the two often. I don't use the audio inputs a ton, but when I do they perform as expected.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 20, 2019)

I have a 2i2 for my mobile setup and a 6i6 for my studio. The latency is higher than some more expensive models, but I only record vocals and maybe a percussive instrument. The direct monitoring option works well and I haven't had any problems. I definitely recommend it for the price


----------



## Bansaw (Apr 20, 2019)

We have some at work. The mic input gain is quite sensitive. They have lasted years without any issues - decent build quality, and they hold their resale value should you ever wish to sell it on. 
At first I saw your link I thought, "108 is a good price" but then I realised it was in £.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 20, 2019)

Bansaw said:


> At first I saw your link I thought, "108 is a good price" but then I realised it was in £.


LOL! I was thinking "wow what a bargain!" Before I realized it too.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 20, 2019)

I have a 2i4 that has given me some wake from sleep problems with my iMac. It doesn’t have an off switch. But otherwise it’s solid.


----------



## bill5 (Apr 20, 2019)

PS keep in mind it doesn't have MIDI ins/outs, in case that's a thing.


----------



## husker (Apr 20, 2019)

Have had an 18i20 2nd Gen for quite awhile. Works well, no issues on Windows 10.


----------



## markleake (Apr 20, 2019)

I've had a 1st gen 2i4 for about 3-4 years now. Works fine. I hardly ever use the pre-amps, but when I do, they sound fine.

Over time one issue has developed... in Windows 10, it doesn't seem to set the sample rate correctly on startup anymore. A bit annoying, but it is the 1st gen model which, as mentioned, is more known to have occasional issues like this. Otherwise it has been very reliable and stable, and sounds great with my monitors. They seem like fairly durable units to me.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 20, 2019)

Hmmmm …… _Seemingly unrelated_, yet (2) Saffire Pro14(s) having similar sample rate anomalies. Have been rock-solid for years.

Win10 Pro /Reaper _ both latest versions. Have gone to Win10 / Settings /Troubleshoot /Playing Audio/ Run the troubleshooter ……. and sample rate has often not been 44100 requested from Reaper. Not an issue until fairly recently. 

Maybe some driver commonalities ?


----------



## novaburst (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks for the info 

Well it did arrive and did install drivers the sound quality is very good, but the drivers coursing BSOD, inside VEpro 6 i have the solo 2nd gen,

I have tried searching for answers but all seems to have failed, some say windows 10 is the answer but i think i will be hanging around on 7 for a while.

i hang on to it for a few days to see if there is a solution, but may need to return.


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 21, 2019)

I have 6i6 myself which I've (kind of) purchased as an replacement after my long time partnership with AVID interfaces, though I still have Mbox 3 too. Though I primarily work with virtual and DI instruments, I wanted to experiment more with the recording of the acoustic ones too. I don't have very good microphone selection for the time being; just a pair of humble Rode M5 and Audio-Technica ATM600, and with the former, I've never managed to get decent input gain on Mbox 3 without turning the knobs almost to the max. So I've thought Focusrite and its preamps will perform better, but alas there is no great difference here, at least not with these mics. In all other aspects, I must say that Focusrite Scarlett is a quality and reliable device. I haven't experienced any issues with it's drivers nor any compatibility problems with a single piece of software from my arsenal. Also, I'm quite happy with the performance of it's preamps when working with DI sources.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 21, 2019)

I have a 6i6 Gen2 for my mobile rig and it works great on my laptop (Win10 64). I haven't tried it on my primary machine, where I have an RME. The 6i6 has a standard 5-pin DIN Midi in and a Midi out. 

Good luck. Perhaps you might want to try something from Presonus?


----------



## HeliaVox (Apr 21, 2019)

I’ve had an 18i8 1st gen for ages now and haven’t had any issues with the hardware/drivers at all. The bundled plug ins had problems at the start, but those all got sorted out eventually


----------



## novaburst (Apr 21, 2019)

My thoughts is that its a great sounding interface, when the drivers are removed VEpro 6 is fine, when the drivers are installed evey time i open VEpro i get the BSOD, something about dump files.

the issue may well be with VEpro but its a needed piece of software, this issue is on the server machine, if i don,t boot VEpro things are fine but of course i need to boot it.

its an unknown conflict on line i have read of similar issues, when the interface goes wrong it makes every thing unstable its the center nerve system.

it is looking like i may need to choose another interface.


----------



## Loïc D (Apr 22, 2019)

2i2 for mobile rig here.
Never had to complain, it’s sturdy, lightweight and i never had a single issue with drivers.


----------



## sean8877 (Apr 22, 2019)

I've had a 1st Gen. 18i8 for about four years and have had zero issues with it. I recently bought a 6i6 for my live rig and it's been great so far as well. Seems like quality stuff.


----------



## Fredeke (Apr 23, 2019)

All I can say about the converters, if they are anything like the converters in the Octopres: they sound mellow and pleasingly musical.

I've tested several converters in that price-per-channel range, to compare their non-transparentness. Yes they are decently transparent, but in the nitpicking area where they are not, I noticed remarkable differences: Ferrofish ones sound punchy and hard (I ended up picking one because it suits my EDM style), SPLs sound more like slightly saturated analog tape (I would get one if I were doing jazz, or was looking for a more retro sound), and Focusrite sound mellow and make everything more harmonious (sounds great on piano - I would pick one for classical or otherwise acoustic instruments, and for clear vocals). All have about the same definition - it's all in the little differences.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.google.com/search?q=rubix+24+images&rlz=1C1OKWM_enGB796GB796&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=_goNlcR7ueSPAM%3A%2C7Ti-BHwOkj68DM%2C_&vet=1&usg=AI4_-kRQIrx1b6qvB42Ia1jZGVPF5oPUdQ&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjJk7mO5vjhAhW3VhUIHccsDZcQ9QEwA3oECAkQCg#imgrc=_goNlcR7ueSPAM:

Picked up the rubix 24, has much more over head on monitor, and head phones, so far no crash, just works.

Roland is a under rated but is right up there with the rest.


----------

